# Free clinics run by Muslims make their mark in America



## shah1398

*Free clinics run by Muslims make their mark in America*
March 7, 2017
143
Share on Facebook

Tweet on Twitter

WASHINGTON, March 7 (APP): Hundreds of Christian hospitals and clinics run across the United States named after Christ and crosses and mercy, but joining them now are about 25 free clinics nationwide run primarily by Muslims.

Some of these hospitals and clinics, like the Al-Shifa Clinic in San Bernardino, Calif, or the Muslim Community Center Medical Clinic in Silver Spring, Md, have been around for years and there a few others which have opened within the past year at a time when the Muslim religion is under siege, a report in Washington Post said.

*According to the American Muslim Health Professionals’ task force on health affordability, these hospitals and clinics, mainly run by Muslims, do not get any government funding and treat anyone regarding of their religion.*

The report mentioned a mosque in Northern Virginia, which was bustling at the weekend with people, including women, old men and children, including those from countries whose citizens have been banned from travelling to the United States in a move President Trump says is aimed at keeping the potential terrorists away.

“When you walk into the mosque’s offices, you see a large mural with Arabic writing translated into English: “Peace Be Upon You,” the report said. As with other Muslim-run hospitals and clinics, medical service at the All Dulles Area Muslim Society’s branch in Virginia’s city of Chantilly is free.

The ADAMS Compassionate Healthcare Network has been open for nearly three years and has treated hundreds of patients, including refugees, day laborers and military veterans, the report said.

The report mentioned ADAMS, Northern Virginia’s largest mosque, which has been operating its clinic for three years. “It’s for anyone There is so much need, and we have people who want to give,” the report quoted Bazigha Hasan, one of the founders as telling the Washington Post.

*Many of the patients at the clinic can’t afford medical care in Virginia which is one of the states that refused to expand a medical program called Medicaid, because of which about 423,000 residents do not have health insurance coverage.*

The Mosque in Dulles donates only space, and all the medical services is provided free of cost funded by volunteers. *“Although the clinicians don’t keep track of patients’ religions, it’s easy to see they care for people from all sorts of backgrounds. Since the clinic opened in 2014, they’ve treated nearly 2,400 patients, 62 percent of them women,” the
report said*.

As, people from different countries visit the clinic, the common language spoken at the clinic is “Sign language”, said one of the volunteers at the clinic.
*“The thank yous are what make the clinic run.”*

https://www.app.com.pk/free-clinics-run-by-muslims-make-their-mark-in-america/

@LA se Karachi , @Syed.Ali.Haider , @MastanKhan Plz throw light on first hand knowledge about these hospitals if any and how much are these hospitals contributing against hate crimes in the respective areas?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

shah1398 said:


> *Free clinics run by Muslims make their mark in America*
> March 7, 2017
> 143
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Tweet on Twitter
> 
> WASHINGTON, March 7 (APP): Hundreds of Christian hospitals and clinics run across the United States named after Christ and crosses and mercy, but joining them now are about 25 free clinics nationwide run primarily by Muslims.
> 
> Some of these hospitals and clinics, like the Al-Shifa Clinic in San Bernardino, Calif, or the Muslim Community Center Medical Clinic in Silver Spring, Md, have been around for years and there a few others which have opened within the past year at a time when the Muslim religion is under siege, a report in Washington Post said.
> 
> *According to the American Muslim Health Professionals’ task force on health affordability, these hospitals and clinics, mainly run by Muslims, do not get any government funding and treat anyone regarding of their religion.*
> 
> The report mentioned a mosque in Northern Virginia, which was bustling at the weekend with people, including women, old men and children, including those from countries whose citizens have been banned from travelling to the United States in a move President Trump says is aimed at keeping the potential terrorists away.
> 
> “When you walk into the mosque’s offices, you see a large mural with Arabic writing translated into English: “Peace Be Upon You,” the report said. As with other Muslim-run hospitals and clinics, medical service at the All Dulles Area Muslim Society’s branch in Virginia’s city of Chantilly is free.
> 
> The ADAMS Compassionate Healthcare Network has been open for nearly three years and has treated hundreds of patients, including refugees, day laborers and military veterans, the report said.
> 
> The report mentioned ADAMS, Northern Virginia’s largest mosque, which has been operating its clinic for three years. “It’s for anyone There is so much need, and we have people who want to give,” the report quoted Bazigha Hasan, one of the founders as telling the Washington Post.
> 
> *Many of the patients at the clinic can’t afford medical care in Virginia which is one of the states that refused to expand a medical program called Medicaid, because of which about 423,000 residents do not have health insurance coverage.*
> 
> The Mosque in Dulles donates only space, and all the medical services is provided free of cost funded by volunteers. *“Although the clinicians don’t keep track of patients’ religions, it’s easy to see they care for people from all sorts of backgrounds. Since the clinic opened in 2014, they’ve treated nearly 2,400 patients, 62 percent of them women,” the
> report said*.
> 
> As, people from different countries visit the clinic, the common language spoken at the clinic is “Sign language”, said one of the volunteers at the clinic.
> *“The thank yous are what make the clinic run.”*
> 
> https://www.app.com.pk/free-clinics-run-by-muslims-make-their-mark-in-america/
> 
> @LA se Karachi , @Syed.Ali.Haider , @MastanKhan Plz throw light on first hand knowledge about these hospitals if any and how much are these hospitals contributing against hate crimes in the respective areas?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bananarepublic

This Is the true spirit of Islam which is the only religion which has charity as an obligation and identity of Islam. In Islam if anyone has more than enough then he has an obligation to give it to those who have less


shah1398 said:


> *Free clinics run by Muslims make their mark in America*
> March 7, 2017
> 143
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Tweet on Twitter
> 
> WASHINGTON, March 7 (APP): Hundreds of Christian hospitals and clinics run across the United States named after Christ and crosses and mercy, but joining them now are about 25 free clinics nationwide run primarily by Muslims.
> 
> Some of these hospitals and clinics, like the Al-Shifa Clinic in San Bernardino, Calif, or the Muslim Community Center Medical Clinic in Silver Spring, Md, have been around for years and there a few others which have opened within the past year at a time when the Muslim religion is under siege, a report in Washington Post said.
> 
> *According to the American Muslim Health Professionals’ task force on health affordability, these hospitals and clinics, mainly run by Muslims, do not get any government funding and treat anyone regarding of their religion.*
> 
> The report mentioned a mosque in Northern Virginia, which was bustling at the weekend with people, including women, old men and children, including those from countries whose citizens have been banned from travelling to the United States in a move President Trump says is aimed at keeping the potential terrorists away.
> 
> “When you walk into the mosque’s offices, you see a large mural with Arabic writing translated into English: “Peace Be Upon You,” the report said. As with other Muslim-run hospitals and clinics, medical service at the All Dulles Area Muslim Society’s branch in Virginia’s city of Chantilly is free.
> 
> The ADAMS Compassionate Healthcare Network has been open for nearly three years and has treated hundreds of patients, including refugees, day laborers and military veterans, the report said.
> 
> The report mentioned ADAMS, Northern Virginia’s largest mosque, which has been operating its clinic for three years. “It’s for anyone There is so much need, and we have people who want to give,” the report quoted Bazigha Hasan, one of the founders as telling the Washington Post.
> 
> *Many of the patients at the clinic can’t afford medical care in Virginia which is one of the states that refused to expand a medical program called Medicaid, because of which about 423,000 residents do not have health insurance coverage.*
> 
> The Mosque in Dulles donates only space, and all the medical services is provided free of cost funded by volunteers. *“Although the clinicians don’t keep track of patients’ religions, it’s easy to see they care for people from all sorts of backgrounds. Since the clinic opened in 2014, they’ve treated nearly 2,400 patients, 62 percent of them women,” the
> report said*.
> 
> As, people from different countries visit the clinic, the common language spoken at the clinic is “Sign language”, said one of the volunteers at the clinic.
> *“The thank yous are what make the clinic run.”*
> 
> https://www.app.com.pk/free-clinics-run-by-muslims-make-their-mark-in-america/
> 
> @LA se Karachi , @Syed.Ali.Haider , @MastanKhan Plz throw light on first hand knowledge about these hospitals if any and how much are these hospitals contributing against hate crimes in the respective areas?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great gesture

Media tends to focus on negative only don't expect it to drastically change start showing Muslims in good light, act of kindness are done daily for last 20 years media is in love with certain segments and mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

Good Gesture ... hope Trump supporters will watch this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deidara

Consultation charges arent much. Usually the meds and procedures cost much. They should something about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Very admirable. thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

I kid you not, Pakistan should open a health center in some poor part of America to treat people for free.

It's needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

jamal18 said:


> I kid you not, Pakistan should open a health center in some poor part of America to treat people for free.
> 
> It's needed.



There's a bunch already but the more the merrier.


----------



## jamal18

Hamartia Antidote said:


> There's a bunch already but the more the merrier.



Really? ...But not official Pakistani government?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

jamal18 said:


> Really? ...But not official Pakistani government?



Not Pakistan run ones (as far as I know)
But there are free clinics in low income areas. Most with doctors who volunteer their time. Charity is encouraged in the Medical Field. So the local hospitals try and rotate in their doctors a few times each month (at least in my state). Actually doctors get bounced around a lot. Two days a week here at this hospital, 3 days there at some medical building, once a month over there at some clinic, etc. This is why getting an appointment with your doctor can be tricky..he may be at the office you go to only 2 days a week...the other days he is somewhere else. So now you have everybody booking him up solid for the next two months on those 2 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Starlord said:


> Good Gesture ... hope Trump supporters will watch this



Makes no difference to them , they have already made up their minds

The native american shared food with the pilgrims for the first thanks giving in plymouth but then we know what happened


----------



## YeBeWarned

pakdefender said:


> Makes no difference to them , they have already made up their minds
> 
> The native american shared food with the pilgrims for the first thanks giving in plymouth but then we know what happened



what happened ?


----------



## LA se Karachi

shah1398 said:


> *Free clinics run by Muslims make their mark in America*
> March 7, 2017
> 143
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Tweet on Twitter
> 
> WASHINGTON, March 7 (APP): Hundreds of Christian hospitals and clinics run across the United States named after Christ and crosses and mercy, but joining them now are about 25 free clinics nationwide run primarily by Muslims.
> 
> Some of these hospitals and clinics, like the Al-Shifa Clinic in San Bernardino, Calif, or the Muslim Community Center Medical Clinic in Silver Spring, Md, have been around for years and there a few others which have opened within the past year at a time when the Muslim religion is under siege, a report in Washington Post said.
> 
> *According to the American Muslim Health Professionals’ task force on health affordability, these hospitals and clinics, mainly run by Muslims, do not get any government funding and treat anyone regarding of their religion.*
> 
> The report mentioned a mosque in Northern Virginia, which was bustling at the weekend with people, including women, old men and children, including those from countries whose citizens have been banned from travelling to the United States in a move President Trump says is aimed at keeping the potential terrorists away.
> 
> “When you walk into the mosque’s offices, you see a large mural with Arabic writing translated into English: “Peace Be Upon You,” the report said. As with other Muslim-run hospitals and clinics, medical service at the All Dulles Area Muslim Society’s branch in Virginia’s city of Chantilly is free.
> 
> The ADAMS Compassionate Healthcare Network has been open for nearly three years and has treated hundreds of patients, including refugees, day laborers and military veterans, the report said.
> 
> The report mentioned ADAMS, Northern Virginia’s largest mosque, which has been operating its clinic for three years. “It’s for anyone There is so much need, and we have people who want to give,” the report quoted Bazigha Hasan, one of the founders as telling the Washington Post.
> 
> *Many of the patients at the clinic can’t afford medical care in Virginia which is one of the states that refused to expand a medical program called Medicaid, because of which about 423,000 residents do not have health insurance coverage.*
> 
> The Mosque in Dulles donates only space, and all the medical services is provided free of cost funded by volunteers. *“Although the clinicians don’t keep track of patients’ religions, it’s easy to see they care for people from all sorts of backgrounds. Since the clinic opened in 2014, they’ve treated nearly 2,400 patients, 62 percent of them women,” the
> report said*.
> 
> As, people from different countries visit the clinic, the common language spoken at the clinic is “Sign language”, said one of the volunteers at the clinic.
> *“The thank yous are what make the clinic run.”*
> 
> https://www.app.com.pk/free-clinics-run-by-muslims-make-their-mark-in-america/
> 
> @LA se Karachi , @Syed.Ali.Haider , @MastanKhan Plz throw light on first hand knowledge about these hospitals if any and how much are these hospitals contributing against hate crimes in the respective areas?




Yes, there are Muslim-run charity clinics here in the US.

Al-Shifa Clinic (mentioned in the article) is located here in Southern California:







A local news channel reported on it recently:

http://abc7.com/video/embed/?pid=1791791


*Muslim doctors volunteer, serve Muscoy community w/ free health services*

_Wednesday, March 08, 2017 _

_MUSCOY, Calif. (KABC) -- 
A group of Muslim doctors at the Alshifa Clinic in Muscoy provide free services to all of its clients - no matter their religion or race.

The clinic first opened 18 years ago, and the doctors don't get paid a penny.

"Our religion tells us to take care of humanity," Dr. Talat Khan said. "This is an underserved community, mostly Hispanic and African-American population here - very poor people."

It costs the clinic $25,000 a year to keep the doors open, and only a small amount comes from the government. Khan said about $100,000 comes from the Muslim community.

But not only is the clinic in need of donations, it's in need of more volunteer doctors. The clinic needs optomologists, dermatologists and preferably female gynocologists.

The doctors said it's not about religion at the clinic, but rather helping the community.

"I'm Christian and it's just amazing. They have a lot of love. That's the main thing. That's what binds all of us no matter what your nationality is - is the love," patient Lynn Macy said

http://abc7.com/society/muslim-doctors-serve-muscoy-community-w--free-health-services/1791991/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

LA se Karachi said:


> Yes, there are Muslim-run charity clinics here in the US.
> 
> Al-Shifa Clinic (mentioned in the article) is located here in Southern California:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A local news channel reported on it recently:
> 
> http://abc7.com/video/embed/?pid=1791791
> 
> 
> *Muslim doctors volunteer, serve Muscoy community w/ free health services*
> 
> _Wednesday, March 08, 2017 _
> 
> _MUSCOY, Calif. (KABC) --
> A group of Muslim doctors at the Alshifa Clinic in Muscoy provide free services to all of its clients - no matter their religion or race.
> 
> The clinic first opened 18 years ago, and the doctors don't get paid a penny.
> 
> "Our religion tells us to take care of humanity," Dr. Talat Khan said. "This is an underserved community, mostly Hispanic and African-American population here - very poor people."
> 
> It costs the clinic $25,000 a year to keep the doors open, and only a small amount comes from the government. Khan said about $100,000 comes from the Muslim community.
> 
> But not only is the clinic in need of donations, it's in need of more volunteer doctors. The clinic needs optomologists, dermatologists and preferably female gynocologists.
> 
> The doctors said it's not about religion at the clinic, but rather helping the community.
> 
> "I'm Christian and it's just amazing. They have a lot of love. That's the main thing. That's what binds all of us no matter what your nationality is - is the love," patient Lynn Macy said
> 
> http://abc7.com/society/muslim-doctors-serve-muscoy-community-w--free-health-services/1791991/_





Hamartia Antidote said:


> Not Pakistan run ones (as far as I know)
> But there are free clinics in low income areas. Most with doctors who volunteer their time. Charity is encouraged in the Medical Field. So the local hospitals try and rotate in their doctors a few times each month (at least in my state). Actually doctors get bounced around a lot. Two days a week here at this hospital, 3 days there at some medical building, once a month over there at some clinic, etc. This is why getting an appointment with your doctor can be tricky..he may be at the office you go to only 2 days a week...the other days he is somewhere else. So now you have everybody booking him up solid for the next two months on those 2 days.




I hope from core of my heart that these centres do not fall to hate crime as those having anti Islam sentiments can go to any level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

shah1398 said:


> I hope from core of my heart that these centres do not fall to hate crime as those having anti Islam sentiments can go to any level.



They tend to be in poor areas...where there are lots of stupid people.


----------



## Mentee

shah1398 said:


> *Free clinics run by Muslims make their mark in America*
> March 7, 2017
> 143
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Tweet on Twitter
> 
> WASHINGTON, March 7 (APP): Hundreds of Christian hospitals and clinics run across the United States named after Christ and crosses and mercy, but joining them now are about 25 free clinics nationwide run primarily by Muslims.
> 
> Some of these hospitals and clinics, like the Al-Shifa Clinic in San Bernardino, Calif, or the Muslim Community Center Medical Clinic in Silver Spring, Md, have been around for years and there a few others which have opened within the past year at a time when the Muslim religion is under siege, a report in Washington Post said.
> 
> *According to the American Muslim Health Professionals’ task force on health affordability, these hospitals and clinics, mainly run by Muslims, do not get any government funding and treat anyone regarding of their religion.*
> 
> The report mentioned a mosque in Northern Virginia, which was bustling at the weekend with people, including women, old men and children, including those from countries whose citizens have been banned from travelling to the United States in a move President Trump says is aimed at keeping the potential terrorists away.
> 
> “When you walk into the mosque’s offices, you see a large mural with Arabic writing translated into English: “Peace Be Upon You,” the report said. As with other Muslim-run hospitals and clinics, medical service at the All Dulles Area Muslim Society’s branch in Virginia’s city of Chantilly is free.
> 
> The ADAMS Compassionate Healthcare Network has been open for nearly three years and has treated hundreds of patients, including refugees, day laborers and military veterans, the report said.
> 
> The report mentioned ADAMS, Northern Virginia’s largest mosque, which has been operating its clinic for three years. “It’s for anyone There is so much need, and we have people who want to give,” the report quoted Bazigha Hasan, one of the founders as telling the Washington Post.
> 
> *Many of the patients at the clinic can’t afford medical care in Virginia which is one of the states that refused to expand a medical program called Medicaid, because of which about 423,000 residents do not have health insurance coverage.*
> 
> The Mosque in Dulles donates only space, and all the medical services is provided free of cost funded by volunteers. *“Although the clinicians don’t keep track of patients’ religions, it’s easy to see they care for people from all sorts of backgrounds. Since the clinic opened in 2014, they’ve treated nearly 2,400 patients, 62 percent of them women,” the
> report said*.
> 
> As, people from different countries visit the clinic, the common language spoken at the clinic is “Sign language”, said one of the volunteers at the clinic.
> *“The thank yous are what make the clinic run.”*
> 
> https://www.app.com.pk/free-clinics-run-by-muslims-make-their-mark-in-america/
> 
> @LA se Karachi , @Syed.Ali.Haider , @MastanKhan Plz throw light on first hand knowledge about these hospitals if any and how much are these hospitals contributing against hate crimes in the respective areas?


@The Sandman i wonder where is @Syed.Ali.Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Mentee said:


> @The Sandman i wonder where is @Syed.Ali.Haider


Must be busy trying to find something negative in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

> @The Sandman i wonder where is @Syed.Ali.Haider



As long as I feel that the moderating is biased against me, I will not be posting to avoid trumped up bans and warnings. Reading is good enough. 

On topic: Such clinics are a good idea for social service of the local community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMASTER

Good this will help combat Islamophobia in US.


----------

